# Spanish Tax and ISA's



## Triker54 (Nov 10, 2013)

Apologies - I'm sure this must have come up before but I can't find anything in the FAQ section. In the U.K. interest paid on ISAs is tax free, of course, but what happens when we are residents in Spain? Do we have to pay tax on our ISA's to the Spanish government?
Many thanks,
Peter


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Triker54 said:


> Apologies - I'm sure this must have come up before but I can't find anything in the FAQ section. In the U.K. interest paid on ISAs is tax free, of course, but what happens when we are residents in Spain? Do we have to pay tax on our ISA's to the Spanish government?
> Many thanks,
> Peter


Isa's are the same as premium bonds, tax is payable on any gain you make.


----------

